# Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging



## Frechdachs (23. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

wie ich bereits in einem anderem Beitrag berichtet hatte, stehe ich derzeit vor dem Kauf eines neuen Echolots.

Nachdem das Lowrance Elite 7 ti vorgestellt wurden, war ich direkt Feuer und Flamme von diesem Gerät, weil es alles abdeckt was ich mir so vorgestellt hatte. 

Nun habe ich gestern ein Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter von den "Echolot Profis" führen können. Das Gespräch war super und er ist wirklich auf alle Fragen sehr geduldig darauf eingegangen. 

Nun gab der Mitarbeiter an, dass die Technik die im Lowrance Elite 7ti verbaut sei, nicht dem aktuellem Stand entsprechen würde. Auch was die verbaute Hardware angeht, gäbe es inzwischen Geräte die weit aus bessere Komponenten verbauen würde. Er hat mir nun das Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging empfohlen. Laut seinen Angaben, sei Humminbird absoluter Marktführer und hätte auch die meisten Patente.

Da ich nicht beabsichtige mir jedes Jahr ein neues Gerät zu kaufen, sollte es für die kommenden Jahre gut aufgestellt sein.

Gibt es hier vielleicht User, die über Ihre Erfahrungen zum oben genanntem Gerät berichten können ?

Würde mich jedenfalls sehr darüber freuen.

LG
Frechdachs


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Das Elite Ti ist aus meiner Sicht dem Humminbird in einigen Belangen überlegen. Technisch ist es durchaus nicht auf dem neuesten Stand (ist das Helix aber auch nicht:q). Das Elite greift auf die HDS Gen2 Serie zurück, was als durchaus sehr ordentlich gelten kann. Nach begrabbeln der Geräte macht das Elite auf mich auch einen wertigeren Eindruck (ist aber eher subjektiv). Ganz objektiv ist der Touchscreen ein Riesenplus, da die Bedienung massiv vereinfacht wird (insbesondere die Arbeit mit dem Plotter). Hier muss aber ehrlicherweise gesagt werden, dass es ein youtube Video gibt, wo der Bildschirm rumzickt.

Das alles soll nicht heißen, dass das Helix schlecht ist. Ganz im Gegenteil handelt es sich um ein ordentliches Gerät mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Du musst halt wissen was du willst: Spielst du gerne mit der Technik und möchtest du während des Angeltages durch mehrfaches rumfuxen in den Einstellungen das wirklich optimalste Ergebnis haben, nimm das Elite Ti. Soll das Ding einfach nur gut funzen und dir vernünftige Bilder machen ohne das du dich mehr als ein paar STunden damit auseinandersetzen musst, nimm das Helix. Wie siehts bei Dir mit Kartenerstellung aus?

Zu deinem Verkäufer: Mir ist aufgefallen, das egal in welchem Echo-shop man fragt, immer das empfohlen bekommt wo die Marge am höchsten ist. Ruf bei Schl... an, da kriegste das Garmin 71sv empfohlen:q:q:q Daher drei verschiedene Ansprechpartner, drei Meinungen. Alle aus der jeweiligen Perspektive berechtigt. Das mit der "Hardware (was auch immer damit gemeint sein soll) ist aus meiner Sicht aber Quatsch. Natürlich gibt es deutlich bessere Geräte, aber nicht das Helix oder Garmin. Die besseren Geräte kosten auch entsprechend mehr (HDS Gen3, Onix etc.). 

Ich persönlich denke, dass Lowrance mit dem Ti dem Helix das Wasser abgraben wird...Daher werde ich auch mit der Anschaffung noch warten und lass mich überraschen was so als Feedback kommt wenn die Geräte alle ein paar Monate im Einsatz waren.


----------



## Frechdachs (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Als klaren Vorteil finde ich beim Humminbird die Kartenerstellung. Beim Lowrance muss ich erst meine gesammelten Daten über einen Pc hochladen. Das bringt mir im Urlaub allerdings recht wenig, so dass ich hier Humminbird besser finde.

Was die Wertigkeit angeht so muss ich dir recht geben das das Lowrance da besser abschneidet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Aha, und wie genau soll das ohne Reefmaster funktionieren? Wo werden deine gespeicherten Tracks verarbeitet wenn nicht auf dem PC? Die einzigen die diese "Livefunktion" zur Zeit anbieten sind meines Wissens nach die Jungs von Garmin, wobei hierzu auch noch nicht ausreichend viel bekannt ist um es jetzt als gut oder schlecht bewerten zu können...

Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

So, hab jetzt nochmal kurz gestöbert und der letzte mir aktuelle und bis jetzt noch nicht widerlegte Sachstand ist, dass Humminbird dir die Kaufsoftware zur eigenen Erstellung von Karten bietet bzw. du die Kaufkarten (Navionics etc.) erwerben kannst. Von irgend ner Liveaufzeichnung und Sofortumwandlung im Echo selber hab ich nix gelesen oder gehört und bezweifle ich auch...

Bei Lowrance hast du die Möglichkeit, auf die bereits mit Insight Genesis von anderen Anglern erstellten Karten aus der Community zurück zu greifen, was gerade für den Urlaub durchaus Klasse sein kann.

Aus meiner Sicht klarer Pluspunkt für das Elite...


----------



## Frechdachs (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Das Ganze soll mit Autochart möglich sein wo direkt die aufgenommenen Daten (Koordinaten & Tiefenangaben)  gespeichert werden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Du brauchst dafür nen PC und Software wie diese

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Prof...Software/Humminbird-AutoChart-Pro--11967.html

Dein Gerät zeichnet auf,speichert das auf einer SD Card und diese Daten musst du mit einem Programm auf PC etc. umwandeln.

Das Echo selbst kann das nicht.

Und auch das Elite kann das nicht selbst,da läuft das ahnlich ab. 
|wavey:


----------



## tomsen83 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Sach ich doch,das hätte mich dolle gewundert wenn ich bei meiner damaligen Recherche ein solches Feature übersehen hätte. Das kann wie gesagt nur garmin, allerdings wie gut jetzt wirklich weiß noch keiner so genau. 
Wenn ich im Urlaub wäre, würde ich auch nicht anfangen mir ne Karte zu basteln, sondern mir waypoints an interessanten Spots setzen die ich finde. Sonst geht ja die ganze Angelzeit flöten wenn ich mit sechs kmh erst den ganzen See abfahre. 
Meine Meinung steht fest. Das Elite Ti ist sowohl dem 71sv als auch dem helix auf dem Papier einige Schritte voraus und kostet genauso viel. 
Sollte dir der Verkäufer das mit dem autochart tatsächlich so erklärt haben, dann... Naja.


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Eine Serie von humminbird erstellt direkt auf den Gewässer eine Karte. Ohne autochart etc. Gerät Name fällt mir nicht ein aber liegt um die 2500-3000,-

Die onix Serie ist es - Video dazu bei FB oder youtube


----------



## tomsen83 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Ja, die Nummer nennt sich aber Autochart Live und hier reden wir ja von ner ganz anderen Preisklasse.


----------



## Frechdachs (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Da hast du Recht ich habe da wohl etwas missverstanden bei dem Telefonat sorry! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Kein Grund für sorry, hatte mich ja auch nur gewundert. Auch wenns Dir in den Fingern juckt: Warte noch ab. Wenn du das Gerät nicht sofort brauchst, lass die paar Monate noch verstreichen und warte auf gesammelte Resonanzen zu den einzelnen Modellen. Mach Dir nochmal Gedanken über deine Prioritäten und entscheide dann...
Ich beschäftige mich seit November und war schon mit Kohle in der Tasche auf der Messe. Glücklicherweise hab ich die Füße erstmal still gehalten, dann kam nämlich das Ti und ich hätt mich schwarz geärgert!


----------



## Paragon (4. März 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Stimmt nicht ganz|bigeyes 
Humminbird AutoChart war die erste Software die live in Echtzeit auf dem Wasser Karten erstellt. Und das ganze gibt es nicht nur in der Oberluxusklasse beim Onix, sondern schon ab Helix 9:m


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. März 2016)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Ich klinke mich mal hier ein. 
Interessiere mich auch für das Helix 7 oder Helix 5.
Alternativ soll es auch wohl ein Gerät von Garmin oder Raymarine geben, welches auch die SI-Technik besitzt, aber angeblich vorraus schauen kann und nicht - wie bei allen Geräten - die Vergangenheit auf dem Bildschirm zeigt. 

Weiß hier jemand, welches Gerät dies genau ist? 
Hatte auch ein Telefonat mit S. von den Echolotprofis - wurde dort auch sehr gut beraten und vieles wurde erklärt. Auch mir wurde das Helix 7 empfohlen. Die obige Alternative gäbe es wohl, soll aber überhaupt nicht gut sein. 
Allerdings würde ich mir gern selbst eine Meinung dazu bilden, ohne das so blind zu übernehmen.


----------



## Braunbarsch (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Moin Männers. 
Gibt es denn jetzt schon jemanden der das Helix 7 si besitzt und ausgiebig testen konnte ?


----------



## Trout killer (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Hey leute
ich klinke mich auch mal mit ein!
Für was für zwecke willst du dein Echo genau verwenden!?
Ich kenne mich nur mit Humminbird aus und fische diese schon paar Jahre,also wenn du wirklich ein gerät willst,wo du Side,Downimagning,Gps und dann noch normales 2d scan hat,dann würde ich dir Empfehlen nicht unter einem Helix 9 zu gehen weil der Bildschirm einfach zu klein ist,um vernüftig was zu erkennen wenn drei oder vier Ansichten auf sind! Und das Gps hackt ein wenig nach bei den 5er und 7ner Modellen finde ich! Denke das liegt einfach daran das es einfach nicht genug Leistung hatt das alles Ruckelfrei wieder zu geben! Und was Si im allgemeinen angeht ist Humminbird besser wie Lowrance,haben tests gemacht mit vergleichbaren Modellen,bei Humminbird sind Details klarer zu erkennen auf dem Bildschirm.

Lg Chris


----------



## Pointi (5. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Hallo, ich habe ein Helix 7 SI GPS , bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Und erkennen tut man auch genügend auf dem 7" Bildschirm meiner Meinung nach. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, man wird die Geräte nicht so leicht wieder los.

Dicke Fische 
Pointi


----------



## fischfaenger61 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Warum loswerde?????
Bist Du nicht zufrieden????
Ich schaue mir auch schon seit Wochen das Helix 7 an, kann aber auch nicht so richtig viel an Praxistestˋs in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Grazy (12. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*



Pointi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Helix 7 SI GPS , bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> Und erkennen tut man auch genügend auf dem 7" Bildschirm meiner Meinung nach. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, man wird die Geräte nicht so leicht wieder los.
> 
> Dicke Fische
> Pointi



Hallo Pointi,
ich besitze auch so ein Gerät und mich würde mal die Einstellung am Helix 7 Si GPS Interessieren wie du das machst damit du gute Bilder bekommst.Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein paar Bilder von den Einstellungen Posten.
Ich habe noch ein Echolot und zwar ein Lowrance 7 HDI und das gibt mir bessere Bilder als das Helix 7 obwohl ich mich auf dem Wasser direkt mit dem Service vom Schlageter helfen lassen habe und es wurde nicht besser.


----------



## slg60 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Im Übrigen können die G2 Geräte ab Helix 7 alle Autochart Live und das ist eine Live Erstellung der Tiefen Karten direkt am Gerät, keine PC Software notwendig!
Ich selber habe das helix 7 si G2 und da ist da mit an Bord!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (14. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*



slg60 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen können die G2 Geräte ab Helix 7 alle Autochart Live und das ist eine Live Erstellung der Tiefen Karten direkt am Gerät, keine PC Software notwendig!
> Ich selber habe das helix 7 si G2 und da ist da mit an Bord!


Das ist richtig, aber nur bis zu 8 Stunden Aufnahmezeit. 
Wer mehr möchte braucht *diese Software, zero Line*.:vik:
Und die Leute die am PC bearbeiten möchten, brauchen noch Autoochart Pro oder PC.


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Also Karten direkt am Gerät erstellen ist doch Mist. Was macht ihr denn, wenn der Wasserstand sich ändert? Wie kann man die Interpolationsgröße anpassen und temporäre Flachwasserbereiche/Inseln eintragen?
Und dann noch mehrmals Geld dafür kassieren, Autochart, Zero Lines bla. Neee danke. Dann lieber Daten auf SD schreiben und mit Reefmaster Karte machen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (14. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also Karten direkt am Gerät erstellen ist doch Mist. Was macht ihr denn, wenn der Wasserstand sich ändert? Wie kann man die Interpolationsgröße anpassen und temporäre Flachwasserbereiche/Inseln eintragen?
> Und dann noch mehrmals Geld dafür kassieren, Autochart, Zero Lines bla. Neee danke. Dann lieber Daten auf SD schreiben und mit Reefmaster Karte machen.


Das kannst du im Gerät auch einstellen, auf jeden Fall bei den Großen 9er, 10er und 12er.
Wie oder ob das  in der kleinen Serie auch geht bin ich überfragt.

Reefmaster Pro bekommst du ja auch nicht kostenlos.
Zero Line speichert dann auf SD Karte, Autochart Pro beinhaltet Zero Line.


----------



## slg60 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Ja, das ist schon ganz schöne abzocke mit den zeroline Karten, da füttert Humminbird ganz nett an, und wenn die 8 Stunden voll sind, dann musst du 115Euro bezahlen..... Egal, ich werde es wohl dennoch machen, da ich das feature echt sehr nett finde...


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Reefmaster ist aber halt ein völlig anderes Kaliber als Autochart!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (16. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*



fischbär schrieb:


> Reefmaster ist aber halt ein völlig anderes Kaliber als Autochart!


Was kann Reefmaster den mehr oder besser wie Autochart Pro?

Ist jetzt mein Ernst, denn ich möchte ja eine Software kaufen und ich lasse mich ja gerne überzeugen.


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Reefmaster erlaubt dir einen viel höheren Grad an Selbstbestimmung, wie Deine Map erstellt werden soll. Du kannst alle möglichen Online-Kartenquellen nutzen (Open Street Map, Open Cycle Map, Satellitenbilder), kannst jedes Detail einstellen, hast Tidenkorrektur dutzende Import- und Exportoptionen, bist nicht auf Humminbird festgelegt, bekommst jetzt zum aktuellen Reefmaster 2 Update das Update für nur 50 Euro etc.
Die Sidescan Mosaiks sind vollständig customisierbar und jetzt im neuen RM2 auf der Graka gerendet, das heißt, Du bekommst die vollen Daten für Deinen See in Echtzeit angezeigt.
Zudem kannst Du Dir ganz genau Deine Sonardaten anschauen, Fische markieren, mit dem Gain rumspielen und kannst alles in allen möglichen Formaten exportieren.
Was Du bei RM nicht bekommst sind Importmöglichkeiten der Karten zurück aufs Echolot und die Integration ins Humminbird Ökosystem. Das muss man klar sagen. Die wollen für alles Geld und lassen da keinen ran, wieder Karten zurück aufs Gerät zu laden, außer solchen, die nur aus Tracks bestehen (Tiefenlinien ohne Farbcode).
Was noch für RM spricht: Support. Bei HB wirst Du da schnell auf taube Ohren stoßen oder keine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe da unendlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Sobald es was neues gibt, endet deren Willigkeit, die alten geräte weiter zu unterstützen. Der Typ von Reefmaster gibt sich riesige Mühe, jeden Wunsch irgendwie zu berücksichtigen. Schau mal ins Forum da. Sowas gibt es für Humminbird nichteinmal.

Videos zu Reefmaster:
http://reefmaster.com.au/index.php/products/reefmaster

Zitat aus der Reefmasterhilfe:

"Waypoints, tracks and map contours can be exported in the native  Humminbird™ waypoints and routes file format (.HWR) and track format (.HT). Map  contours are exported as tracks, with each separate contour being written as a  separate track "segment". Contour maps can be viewed on Humminbird GPS devices  by styling the imported track as a solid line.
"

Ansonsten noch Export nach Google Earth, csv, gpx, shapefile, MB Tiles and Images. Für Lowrance gibts AT5 Export, wo man wirklich alles machen kann, inklusive Sidescan overlay etc. Und bald soll es eine dedizierte App zum anschauen der Karten auf dem Handy geben.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (16. März 2017)

*AW: Humminbird Helix 7 SI GPS & SideImaging*

Danke für die Ausführliche Beschreibung.#6

Aber dann kommt es für mich nicht in Frage, denn ich will die Karten ja nutzen um mit dem I-Pilot Link Tiefenlinien abfahren zu können.

Vielleicht habe ich bei Humminbird nicht den Service, da kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber ein Forum haben die auch. Allerdings nur für Registrierte User.

Von einigen anderen Dingen weiß ich aber das es Autochart Pro auch kann. Zuzüglich Vegetation. 

Bei dem SI habe ich bei Reefmaster gelesen, man braucht dafür ein extra Tool was auch Geld kostet.#c

Aber wie auch immer, ich muss die Karte zurück aufs Gerät bekommen, sonst bringt es mir nichts. Aber ich schaue mir das morgen noch einmal alles an, habe heute wenig Zeit.

Trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank.


----------

